# Septic Olecranon Bursitis



## BlakeCarswell82 (Jun 19, 2014)

What ICD 9 code would "septic olecranon bursitis" be?  This is as specific as I can get.

Thanks.


----------



## monica03 (Jun 19, 2014)

I was told to post it as the bursitis code and then the infection code.  So for example 726.33 and 041.11.


----------



## BlakeCarswell82 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## monica03 (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------

